# PowerPivot (not responding)



## jstein888 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am getting Excel "not responding" message when refreshing a pivot and would appreciate any thoughts.  I am not using Refresh All.  Seems like RAM is not being fully utilized, or even needs to be.  The file size is 100MB, limited data as far as PowerPivot is concerned.  However, I haven't found other related posts regarding limited RAM being utilized, and could use your suggestions on what else to check.  

File and connections are on local machine.

What I find when Excel is not responding- the task manager shows CPU 25 for Excel.exe, Memory (Private Working Set) is 1.52 GB, Peak Working Set (Memory) is 2.0 GB. Resource Monitor Memory shows 5146 MB In Use, 2758 Standby and 117 MB Free.

System is
Windows 7 Enterprise
Excel 64-bit (recently upgraded from 32 bit after adding RAM)
8GB RAM (recently added 4GB)

Tables-
Industry (70 rows)
Details (615k rows)
Users (450k rows with multiple entries for User Ids)
Unique User Id (420k rows)
Age Buckets (70 rows)


----------



## mikeTRON (Jul 9, 2013)

Are you on a 64bit OS?

I had problems with data sets that large with the garbage 32bit world, but with 64bit I done have issues with importing 10m rows into powerpivot.


----------



## jstein888 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks.  I am on 64 bit.  I tried a bunch of things.  The last one was to deselect the PowerPivot add-in, close, re-open and select the add-in.  Additional memory is now being utilized.


----------

